# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  shooting fish in the wild

## kuching

i'm trying to shoot the pix of the fish in the wild.....here r some:

this is Betta cf pugnax


betta cf pugnax


a school of tiger barb


rasbora kottelati

----------


## lorba

tiger barbs can also be found here in Singapore.  :Smile: 

I've seen some during bashing through the mandai swamps in army days. But a pity, i was damn shag and tired, half way fire fight, no time to admire. :P

----------


## kuching

thats the only stream where i can find so many tiger barbs.....too bad its so far away from my home....otherwise,i'll goto that stream every morning to watch the barb!

----------


## Encriptic

i used to know this place which has plenty of tiger barbs, but somehow the life kinda died down from there. There used to be lots of snakeheads before also. In evening they will come in to just rest at that area and feed.

----------


## kuching

more pix:

----------


## juggler

Interesting -- are the Tilapia sp native fishes there?
Any contamination from Guppies, LuoHan or non-native tortoises in the waters?

----------


## lorba

the tilapia sp look like koi :P

----------


## kuching

tilapia sp. is from Africa.That 2 tilapia which i saw are found in the longkang(drain) of a fish fam.....mini guppy can be found here too.Never seen non native tortoises.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:2c2d53e199="lorba"]tiger barbs can also be found here in Singapore.  :Smile: 

I've seen some during bashing through the mandai swamps in army days. But a pity, i was damn shag and tired, half way fire fight, no time to admire. :P[/quote:2c2d53e199]

lorba, tiger barbs are not native in Singapore. if you see banded barbs in the forest swamp chances are they are hexazona. tiger barbs are so far known only from suburban canals and reservoirs, and not yet penetrating into the forest streams.

----------


## lorba

oh? I am not too sure about the species, enemy throw grenade at you, still got mood to differentiate the species? :P

There should be more interesting things to see there, maybe we can organise a recce team?  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:292ff02611="lorba"]oh? I am not too sure about the species, enemy throw grenade at you, still got mood to differentiate the species? :P

There should be more interesting things to see there, maybe we can organise a recce team?  :Smile: [/quote:292ff02611]

recently went to check out several streams in the central catchment, I am happy to note that no non-native species were found, although amazingly the streams which were all small and close-by exhibited a number of different population combinations. The fishes noted are: _Systomus hexazona_, _Systomus lateristriga_, _Rasbora elegans_, _Rasbora einthovenii_, _Trigonostigma heteromorpha_, _Aplocheilus panchax_, _Channa_ spp., _Betta pugnax_, _Macrobrachium lanchesteri_ and others I have forgotten

----------


## kuching

is the sytomus hexazona in S'pore also found in lackwater stream?Any blackwater stream there?

----------


## budak

The S. hexazona is restricted to the peat swamp area of the Central Catchment.... but it doesn't really seem to be pure blackwater (like the swamps in Pahang and Johor) and the fish species mix is both clear and blackwater varieties. 

Choy, you didn't see any pike gouramis (Luciocephalus sp.?) Shame on you.

----------


## kuching

I did ever seen a pair of adult pike head (14cm) swimming together hunting for fish where the water is running out from a culvert!Too bad i forgot to bring the camera to shoot the photo!

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:455de411b0="budak"]Choy, you didn't see any pike gouramis (Luciocephalus sp.?) Shame on you.[/quote:455de411b0]

nope, probably they didn't want to mess with the _Channa_ spp. anyway the peaty forest stream was quite hard to access because it is completely surrounded by swamp and I really didn't want to trample on more than the necessary crypts.  :Angel:

----------

